# dropin big maples again



## davduckman2010 (Feb 24, 2013)

i was doing a little loging this morning while the weather was decent i want to get a load of logs ready for milling. heres 2 i droped . dont know if eithers curly yet but the zirk lookin one is all swirly at the base. duck

[attachment=18989]

[attachment=18990]

[attachment=18991]

[attachment=18992]

[attachment=18993]

[attachment=18994]


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 24, 2013)

Be careful I thought I saw the GPS coordinates on one of those pictures , your doublesecret honey hole of maple may be compremised. Great looking logs.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 24, 2013)

David Van Asperen said:


> Be careful I thought I saw the GPS coordinates on one of those pictures , your doublesecret honey hole of maple may be compremised. Great looking logs.



lol hi buddy dont worry i got booby traps and lots of rocksalt


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2013)

Looking good Super Duck. And you must really be a super duck to get away with that drop in the last picture. Most of our members don't know anything about logging but I do. 

Hey logging is often like flying. Any landing you walk away from is a successful landing. And any drop you get out alive from is a successful drop. But you must have had some strong winds or too much rum on this one, or both! 

But you walked away to drop another day! :lolol:


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 24, 2013)

Is that a stihl 362? I used to have that same saw until somebody decided to lift it from my truck at the grocery store....


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Looking good Super Duck. And you must really be a super duck to get away with that drop in the last picture. Most of our members don't know anything about logging but I do.
> 
> Hey logging is often like flying. Any landing you walk away from is a successful landing. And any drop you get out alive from is a successful drop. But you must have had some strong winds or too much rum on this one, or both!
> 
> But you walked away to drop another day! :lolol:



lol you cant see it kevin i cut the wedge on the drop side there was no wind to speak of. it was a bign too i cut it stait after it fell. its all your fault after see your logs hitin the ground i coulndt help my self


----------

